# Petition to stop animal abuse



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

I would like to warn you that the picture and content are graphic and disturbing to any animal lover, like most of you on PT are. I am posting an online petiton in hopes of stopping the next victim from the horrific torture that the last dog went through. Please take just two minutes of your time to sign it and prevent this from ever happening again. I know many folks out there don't want to see or even hear of this unimaginable act. But without all of you, animals don't stand a fighting chance. Along with passing this petition through, I am trying to contact Bill O'Reilly of FOX News to help push this to the public's attention. My heart aches for each wounded, abused and neglected animal out there, but I cannot battle this alone. So please join me and make us an ARMY. Anyone who has other ideas or advice would be much appreciated.

I always keep in the back of my mind PT member Egyp Swift Lady's slogan. For those of you who have never got to read it, here is your chance.

"Saving an animal won't change the world, but it will change the world for that one animal."

Thank you for all your support,
Landy Jolley Washington State


In 2007,the 'artist' Guillermo Vargas Habacuc, took a dog from the street, tied him to a rope in an art gallery, and starved him to death.

For several days, the 'artist' and the visitors of the exhibition have watched emotionless the shameful 'masterpiece' based on the dog's agony, until eventually he died. 

But this is not all... the prestigious Visual Arts Biennial of the Central American decided that the 'installation' was actually art, so that Guillermo Vargas Habacuc has been invited to repeat his cruel action for the biennial of 2008.

PLEASE HELP STOP HIM.

http://www.petitiononline.com/ea6gk/petition.html

It's free of charge, there is no need to register, and it will only take 1 minute to save the life of an innocent creature. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I signed that last week; noticed it on another site. What a terrible crime. If you could put a link to the pictures instead of posting the picture directly on the site, that would be great, just in case some viewers don't want to see them as they're so sad. A good site for links is Picasa.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've signed it too.
Landy, I think Fox news is a great idea and I will send it to NPR.
As painful as it is, an understatement for sure, I hope everyone that reads this thread will at the least sign the petition pass the link on to every one they know.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for posting this, I was told about it last night. I signed the petition.

That is not and never will be art! This man will pay for his cruelity, all I have to say is ... do unto others as they would do unto you, and that my friends includes animals. It just weighs my heart down when I see what a fellow human can do to another living soul.

Sorry for the rant, but I look in the eyes of that poor dog and see the question of why?????


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I've also signed this yesterday, there seems to be widespread objection to it, I just wonder if there is anything that can be done to STOP a repeat performance?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a sick bastard and every single person that walked in that room and saw that poor dog and did nothing. May they all burn in hell forever.
Where did this take place? I can't believe that NOT ONE SINGLE PERSON tried to help this poor dog??????????? Are you $$$$ing kidding me???????????
I signed the petition. I'd rather tie that man (and I call him that loosely) in my back yard and watch HIM starve.........


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> What a sick bastard and every single person that walked in that room and saw that poor dog and did nothing. May they all burn in hell forever.
> Where did this take place? I can't believe that NOT ONE SINGLE PERSON tried to help this poor dog??????????? Are you $$$$ing kidding me???????????
> I signed the petition. I'd rather tie that man (and I call him that loosely) in my back yard and watch HIM starve.........


Could'nt agree more, hope this petition helps stop things like this happening,


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I also signed the petition. Does anybody know where this took place? That is NOT _ART_ Oh, Renee, you are so kind to call him a 'man'...I have 'other' names I could call him! I know, you said it 'loosely' , but still, he sure isn't 'human'.... I must agree with EgypSwiftLady: *HE* should be tied until he starves to death. Before anyone jumps on me for this post, take a GOOD look at that dogs' eyes, and tell me you don't feel the same. I still want to know where this happened.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Honduras or Costa Rica...I think.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

It was Honduras. Thank you to everyone who has signed. Keep them coming. Your right about the dogs eyes, I can feel the confusion and the deep wanting for food as he looks at those horrible people. And yes those people will die someday and have to face their crimes and then pay. I have not heard back from CNN News yet I'll give them a few more days and then try agian and agian. Landy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I signed this petition a while ago. I had received it in an email and the pictures haunt me till today. I wish nobody ever will buy any "art" from this person and he will starve like the poor dog. What a shame and they call this art? 

reti


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Found some info on this horrible person if anyone wanted to read more.
It will be taking place at
Centro Nacional de la Cultura
Antigua Fábrica Nacional de Licores.
Avenida 3, calle 15/17. San José, Costa Rica.
Teléfono: (506) 257 7202 / 257 9370
Fax: (506) 257 8702

Email address to the gallery: [email protected] 

HERE IS HIS MYSPACE PAGE (Guillermo Habacuc Vargas): http://www.myspace.com/casitadetentaciones

A statement from him:"Hello everyone. My name is Guillermo Habacuc Vargas. I am 50 years old and an artist. Recently, I have been critisized for my work titled "Eres lo que lees", which features a dog named Nativity. The purpose of the work was not to cause any type of infliction on the poor, innocent creature, but rather to illustrate a point. In my home city of San Jose, Costa Rica, tens of thousands of stray dogs starve and die of illness each year in the streets and no one pays them a second thought.


Now, if you publicly display one of these starving creatures, such as the case with Nativity, it creates a backlash that brings out a big of hypocrisy in all of us. Nativity was a very sick creature and would have died in the streets anyway.


"So there is just this to say: We see, that not only the gallery was lying from the beginning, but also, what we have to think about all statements of this "artist".

We see how he is changing his statement, depending on how the public reactions are - first statement was "the dog would have died anyway" - second statement was "I cannot say if the dog died or not" - third statement was "I wanted to do it to remember Mr.Natividad Canda" [the burglar killed by guard dogs] - fourth statement was "I did the exhibition to show the terrible situation of street dogs".... etc...
The next statement will be obviously "Santa Claus and Ronald McDonald jumped into the exhibition and took the dog" or something like that?!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great find, Landy. I appreciate the contact information. 

Hey ya'll...lets blast the "ARTIST" and Gallery with words!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Renee Said It Much Nicer Then I could rigth Now so I'll Keep My Mouth Closed. My Heart And Preys Go Out To That Poor Dog that he Is Now Safe in Heaven. I Prey this Doesn't Happen To Another Animal. What Kills Me Is This Man Had Lots Of Uncareing people Look At This Poor dog They Are ALL Going To Hell. And I Wish That Everyone Of Them Could Be Tied in my Back Yard With No food or water. The Sick Loser That Did This And All The Viewers Are Sick People That Need Some Help. 
Those Pictures And That Dogs Eyes Made Me Cry. How Could Anyone Do That To such A Cute Dog. That Dogs Eyes Asked For Love Not Just Food And Water. They Really Said Help Me I Want To Live.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Also Who Did you message at CNN.

I think If we can get a List Of News Places And everyone send in Messages the Same Day for about a week It would need to be to the same Addresses They would have to notice. 

Count Me in On Sending My Letters.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

how Can People Be That Sick-i Hope They All Rot In Hell -SOON


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

solly said:


> how Can People Be That Sick-i Hope They All Rot In Hell -SOON


Because they are NOT in the U.S........ This happened in "Honduras"....... Evidently, Honduras doesn't see it the way we do; Listen to [email protected], and write letters, and complain, that is just about all WE can do. We cannot Police them........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Because they are NOT in the U.S........ This happened in "Honduras"....... Evidently, Honduras doesn't see it the way we do; Listen to [email protected], and write letters, and complain, that is just about all WE can do. We cannot Police them........


I don't think this kind of stuff happens just in other countries. In 1996 a new department store opened in down town Portland. I don't remember the name but I think it's Sax's. I happened to be down town and was walking past the store to go to an appointment. The store wasn't open yet but there in the display window were manikins dressed in gorgeous clothes and scattered around them, a dozen or so dead house sparrows. It was an artistic display and a horrific sight to me. I doubt dead sparrows were come by naturally.
It took two days of complaining before finally the dead sparrow were removed.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Charis said:


> I don't think this kind of stuff happens just in other countries. In 1996 a new department store opened in down town Portland. I don't remember the name but I think it's Sax's. I happened to be down town and was walking past the store to go to an appointment. The store wasn't open yet but there in the display window were manikins dressed in gorgeous clothes and scattered around them, a dozen or so dead house sparrows. It was an artistic display and a horrific sight to me. I doubt dead sparrows were come by naturally.
> It took two days of complaining before finally the dead sparrow were removed.


I do understand that, my point was that we may not like what other countries do, but we cannot police all of them. Voice your opinions to the address [email protected] has provided. Sure, a LOT of things happen here, but we have laws that we can use to stop such behavior here. We can only voice our opinions and dislikes as to what is happening in Honduras. I DIDN'T say it was right or OK. I oppose it also. It is pure animal abuse, for sure. But I also doubt if we can actually "do" anything about it.  One other thing, "cussing" on the board doesn't get anyone anywhere.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I called up Greenpeace, to see if they could do anything about it. They can't, but they said that the humane society is the place to contact.
The Humane Society International, on it's web site, has an artical about this so called artist.
Humane Society International
( on the right side of the page ) Starving dog as art incident (Must Read)

.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I signed the petition also.

Insanity insidiously seeps and takes hold of many, until it seems normal, then healthy, even artistic. 

The mentally unhealthy communicate with the mentally unhealthy, make a din, and call it music. 

By mis-using labels, such as _good _and _educative_ and _artistic_, we permit ourselves and others to do things we know we shouldn't. 

Each of us can do our own little part to keep from adding to the misery of others. Small steps add up to a long journey.

Larry


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

omg this is sick


----------



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

*Petition signed*

Landy,

I just hope we will make a difference. There is no limit it seems to human cruelty and now it calls itself art.

Where are we going...

Susan


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!! Maryjane, Charis, EgypSwiftLady, The Snipes, Lovebirds, jojo67, Snowbird Sue, Reti, ND Cooper, horsesgot6, Larry Cologne,
Solly, Clawsywp, Auroraborealis. We are only a ARMY of 15, but we all went to battle. You all rock! I have had no luck in hearing back from Bill O'Reilly of Fox News as of yet. Not sure how long it takes tfor them to review their 
e-mails. Just have to keep trying. 

Landy


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

that is horrible! I signed too


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

*[email protected];*

I'm so glad you posted this petition here ~ I had not heard about it before!

It's so devastating, and I'm shocked not even one of those people who visited the exhibition helped the dog! I would've stolen that dog and ran as fast as I could've! I don't care if they had put me in jail for that.

It's so sad. And poor dog, such a beautiful little dog. No one deserves an ending like that. 

I signed the petition now and made it into an e-mail, so I could forward it to almost 100 people! I hope there will be enough signatures, and I'll also contact an animal rights organization and see if they could do anything.

Let's just hope more dogs will NOT be killed and tortured by this so called 'artist'! 

Even one saved life matters. 

Thanks again for posting this petition here, [email protected], and all of you who kindly signed it. 

Ippychick


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> But I also doubt if we can actually "do" anything about it.  One other thing, "cussing" on the board doesn't get anyone anywhere.


*Snowbird Sue,* 

I truly think and know we CAN do something about it! Behind every progress and action there are people like us, who care and want a change. There's been so much progress in animal welfare over the years, and even though the work will never end, animals get saved everyday. 

When cases like this get attention, the possibility for a change is also much greater. Public awareness is the first step for the better. Action in other countries has also been possible. 

A girl once said to me "what's the point to be vegetarian, because it doesn't make any difference anyway, one person alone can't make a difference" ~ how wrong was she? If everyone thought that way, there would be no progress. But even in an election, _every vote counts_ ~ it's not the first time when just one vote has brought the victory. Once we acknowledge our power as individuals, we act and join as a group ~ that's when the change can also happen. 

It's great to talk about something like this in a forum, because yet again it's spreading the word around ~ and what has happened so far? More people have signed the petition and even different international organizations have been contacted about the case. And it's not unusual for people to travel to other countries to protest; there are people out there who passionately live for causes they believe in. 

So yes, it IS possible to do something! It is possible to save the next dog from being killed by this horrible 'artist'. The more public awareness, the bigger our changes are ~ we hope for the best, right?


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's some recent info about the case; 

(From: http://www.wspa-usa.org/pages/2341_no_excuses_for_cruelty.cfm )

"*No excuses for cruelty*

In 2007, artist Guillermo Vargas showed an emaciated live dog in a Nicaraguan gallery. Despite public outcry, the country's lack of animal welfare laws meant he faced no consequences. This year, when Vargas was invited to compete in an art show in Honduras, WSPA and member society the Honduras Association for the Protection of Animals and their Environment (AHPRA) acted to ensure this cruelty could not be repeated by any artist.

Elly Hiby, WSPA's Head of Companion Animals, commented: “Information regarding the treatment and fate of the dog used in the 2007 exhibition is inconsistent, but for WSPA – irrespective of the exact outcome – chaining a dog without food or water for public entertainment is a reprehensible abuse”. Our attempts to discuss the matter with Vargas' representative were met with silence.

But images from the Nicaraguan gallery were not forgotten. When Vargas was invited to enter the VI Central American Visual Arts Biennale (to be held in Honduras this year), an independent internet petition against the artist and his work attracted over two million signatures. WSPA sought a meeting with Business Owners for Art (Empresarios por el Arte), one of the sponsors of the Honduras Biennale.

In the meeting, WSPA's representative gave sound welfare arguments against the work shown in Nicaragua and formally requested that the Honduras AHPRA be invited to observe the Biennale exhibition.

After pressure from WSPA, the Honduras AHPRA and the public, the Biennial organizers have agreed not only to make AHPRA official observers but also to include new competition rules that prohibit the abuse of animals.

While we are satisfied that no-one will be able to abuse animals in the name of art during this forthcoming exhibition, stronger laws need to be in place that prohibit animal cruelty. WSPA and member society UCC are currently supporting a campaign, led by the Commission for Natural Resources and Environment of the Nicaraguan Assembly, calling for legislation to protect animals in Nicaragua."


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ippychick said:


> *Snowbird Sue,*
> 
> I truly think and know we CAN do something about it! Behind every progress and action there are people like us, who care and want a change. There's been so much progress in animal welfare over the years, and even though the work will never end, animals get saved everyday.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree! Thank you. We are all more connected than we ever have been before. For example, I could be in New Zealand in a mere 18 hours via air.... throught the internet, my words can arrive in seconds... The world is shrinking. If I don't stand up for what I believe in, I can't sleep at night.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Ippychick thanks for that update, it is really good news.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> I do understand that, my point was that we may not like what other countries do, but we cannot police all of them. Voice your opinions to the address [email protected] has provided. Sure, a LOT of things happen here, but we have laws that we can use to stop such behavior here. We can only voice our opinions and dislikes as to what is happening in Honduras. I DIDN'T say it was right or OK. I oppose it also. It is pure animal abuse, for sure. But I also doubt if we can actually "do" anything about it.  One other thing, "cussing" on the board doesn't get anyone anywhere.


Sue, We do have so called "laws" in the USA. Many are obviously not enforced or taken seriously to wit, the sparrows in the windows of a dept. store, netting of pigeons for pigeon shoots in large cities and many many other incidents too numerous to mention. So, although there are laws, I feel they are ignored much of the time, which makes us little better than countries that have none at all. I think that we are becoming a global community by way of the internet. We have had petitions and comments from several countries here on PT for varied needs. Our members come from all over the world. IMO it is the communication that counts. In this instance addressing the international art community, which is quite well linked between countries, would be the focus. It might not do anything, but again it just might. I like to think that enough people setting intentions by way of protesting abusive action has a possibility of success.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Charis said:


> If I don't stand up for what I believe in, I can't sleep at night.


Amen to that! I often think of what I call "the starfish story" in cases like this.

Roughly translated........I can't remember it word for word lol but here's the jist of it:

There is a man walking along the beach and he sees another man who is throwing back starfish that are stranded during the low tide. He approaches the man and says, "Why are you wasting your time doing that? Do you see how many thousands of starfish are stranded on the beach? Even if you worked for days here, you could never make a difference!"

The man throws back another starfish and says, "Makes a difference to that one."

Everything I do in life, just about, reminds me of this story which I heard long ago. Whether it is putting a mosquito hawk outside to be safe from the spider webs and cats, or pulling over on a busy freeway to pick up a hurt pigeon, or knocking down walls at my dad's shop to pull out abandoned feral kittens....there are so many examples we could all give *where our actions matter to that creature at that moment. * Someone's signature (I can't think of who's at the moment, sorry!) says something along the lines of "All beings are fond of themselves...." and goes on to say they all feel pain, joy, etc. Every "little" thing we do in order to help something or someone, matters. Every single little thing. I truly believe that and as Charis puts it so perfectly, if I don't stand up for what I believe in, I can't sleep at night, and rightfully so!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Amen to that! I often think of what I call "the starfish story" in cases like this.
> 
> Roughly translated........I can't remember it word for word lol but here's the jist of it:
> 
> ...


Maryjane...You have reduced me to tears....totally in a good way.


----------

